# two years of trying and at last a BFP - MY STORY!!!



## bouncychick

My story..........


Well at last its my turn!!!!!! I spent hours looking through this section hoping, praying, dreaming and at last its my turn!!!!

We started trying in 2009 and after two long years of no periods, very heavy non stop bleeding, random cycles, blood tests, doctors appointments, hormone unbalances, polysictic ovaries, arguments, tears and being told by everyone the same most annoying comment "" it will happen just relax"- I finally got my BFP and it did happen!!!!!!!!!

What did I do differently this month............ well 

I had spent so many nights scared to drink "" just in case "" so this month I thought bugger it im going to see my girls and have a good night out. Also went to a wedding and instead of having a couple I let my hair down and enjoyed it so much -so I think letting my hair down and relaxing helped.

Also something I did completely different was REFLEXOLOGY. A good friend of mine has her own business and she has starting practising a deeper type of reflexology. The experience was amazing!! I felt so much as she was visiting certain points on my feet. I felt bubbles, I felt blockages clearing; I felt so many different sensations and saw colours and lights it was AMAZING! I can 100% recommend reflexology especially with Martine she is based in Plymouth so if you can get to her clinic charka 01752 212931 I honestly think its whats helped me. I had two sessions and I got pregnant after 2 years of trying everything else! Also I looked online after and reflexology is closely linked to help fertilely problems. The best time to have this treatment is just after your finish your period before your ovulate!!


Also we used a pillow every time we had sex this month and I lay still for about 15 minutes after.

Maybe it was just my turn but I do think relaxing, having sex because I wanted too not because I HAD to reflexology and the pillow helped me.

MY SYMPTOMS DPO WERE........

1 DPO - egg white
2 DPO Feel unusually tired today also feel really sick. Went bed early feel sick, tired and cramping.
3 DPO - Sausages make me wanna puke! Looking at them makes my tummy churn - never had this before strange!
4 DPO - Sooo hungry today, just had to eat!! Really really bad wind and burps. Sounded like a big fat man kept having wind and burping really really gassy!! This is making me think and get excited!!!
5 DPO - BFN as my cycles are all over the place just tested to see! Lunch time I feel really sick and burpy again!
6 DPO - I have stitch, twinges, achy back and still ridiculously burpy never had so much wind in my life just had to go in the shower and belch over and over again!! Also so so bloated! Now am I going crazy but does my wee smell like sugar puffs!!!!!!!!!
7 DPO - wrote in my diary -..... Please be something this month with these symptoms I cannot take any more disappointment
8 DPO - Vivid dreams but have these most months!
9 DPO - date night with my husband, mood swings!! Really irritable, just wanted to go home to bed and im sure I keep smelling nasty things making me gag!!
10 DPO Mood swings! Stressing now its the not knowing that gets me!! BFN.
11 DPO - Had friends round decided to stop torturing my self and have a life as well as TTC! I had a really really fun night. Remember I did have a life and could have fun without being pregnant was just what I needed!! I had a few drinks but got really drunk quickly and started spinning early night for me!
12 DPO - NO pre period spotting yet! Did a test 10am in the morning - did a pee had a quick look and thought it was negative.

Told my partner who said why are you testing so early! Such a waste of money! Went back up stairs and there it was a little pink line!! We couldnt believe it!! Such for another test and another little line. Best feeling in the world complete disbelieve and shock! Im now 11 weeks pregnant and so far so good have my scan in 7 days and cannot wait!

Massive luck to you all and many thanks for reading my story, I hope it helps you some how xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Kelly xx


----------



## robo123

This post has made my day! I have only been trying properly for 7 months. I had a MC in april but before that we were NTNP for over a year! I was beggining to think it would never happen but after reading your post I am thinking positively. Huge congratulations on your Pregnancy. xxxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## v2007

Congratulations.

:baby:

V xxxx


----------



## grandbleu

Thank you for your detailed story! I'm like you (before) just waiting and hoping I get to post here someday soon. We've been in TTC/NTNP for awhile - about 2 years as well. Much :dust: to you and thank you again for sharing I love hearing what people think helped :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Congrats on your :bfp:
:happydance:
xxxx
​


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## sabby52

Congrats :)


----------



## bouncychick

Thanks everyone for your comments and support.

I'm glad to be able to help, ive had one long journey! some very low points include crying at jermery kyle out of frustration of these people who dont deserve children!!

negative bitterness towards people i know out of jealousy which i regret now and lots of tears and low points .

My advice just would be 

* Dont stop living!! still make plans and do things. I missed so many parties , weekends away cause didnt want to book anything in advance - just in case!!
I went out with my friends and partner and didnt enjoy myself as constantley thinking dont drink "" JUST IN CASE! --------- BIG MISTAKE KEEP ON LIVING JUST THINK YOU MAY AS WELL ENJOY YOUR TIME AND EACH DRINK COULD BE YOUR LAST!

Reflexology was amazing defo worth a try!!

ALSO DONT PUT TO MUCH PRESSURE ON SEX AS CAN BE A RELATIONSHIP KILLER!! I FOUND MY SELF JUST MAKING MORE OF AN EFFORT TO MAKE MYSELF MORE ATTRACTIVE - IT WORKED GET SOME SEXY UNDERWEAR - SEXY PJAMAMS - YOU MAY BE OVULATING BUT YOUR PARTNER WILL NOT WANT SEX WITH YOU IN GRANNY PANTS AND TEDDY FLUFFY PJ'S HA HA XXX

OVERALL I WISH I HAD DID THIS MORE!! ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, know your body, know your cycle, know when you ovulate but dont get obsessed easier said than done i know but just find your own way of coping with out becoming obsessed. I used to spent hours on this site but this laptop is not going to get me pregnant. 

So book a weekend away with hubby, go cinema, go for a date/dinner/lunch - this is meant to be the fun bit - i didnt find it much fun until i relaxed

HOPE THIS HELPS - GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 678star-bex

wow bountychick - HUGE congratulations on your BFP!! 2 yrs is a long time (trust me i know) so u deserve it enjoy your pregnancy and thank u for the support, encouragement and your story. You didnt try clomid then? I've heard good things about reflexology.


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## embojet

Huge congratulations!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## Kiki0522

Congratulations!!! You deserve it very much!! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## BubblySmile

Awwhh Congrats!!!!


----------



## daisy74

Huge congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydust1

wow thankyou for your story, i have been TTC 4 years nearly 5 and ive not falling pregnant once :( your story gives me hope ty 

congratulations! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats hun! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months :) x x x


----------



## peachypie

Congratulations. It is so nice to hear of success stories. 2 years is a long time to wait (I know as it took us around 20 months to get a BFP) so I can imagine how pleased you must be right now. :)
I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy.


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations :flower:


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:
x


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :dance:


----------



## BBgirl

Congratulations what a story! You give me hope when all hope was fading...Have a healthy and wonderful pregnancy xxx


----------



## embryo

Congrats!You must be thrilled.I feel so happy seeing people like you getting their BFP'S-very inspiring!!


----------



## FamilyD

Congratulations! :)


----------



## lexx7

Huge congratulations :happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know exactly what you mean about hoping to post on here one day :thumbup: I have been ttc for over 3 and a half years but have so much else going on. I've thought about refelexology in the past and I'm definately going to give it a go now - even if by some miricle I get my long awaited bfp in a couple of weeks, I think it will really be a great thing to try :thumbup: Plymouth is a little bit too far for me, but your friend sounds amazing :flower:

And your comment about "this laptop isn't going to get me pregnant!" now that did make me laugh :haha: I keep coming onto this site and thinking, don't do it, don't come on here anymore :blush: but I tend to read more of the tri's and I adore reading the bfp annoucements, especially when it's one such as yours :flower:

I'm still slightly scared and worried about everything else going on, but you are so right about still living whilst ttc - I have done the putting things off so many times in the last few years, just incase :blush: And I've been a real emotional wreck this cycle as I've had such weird things going on with ovulation and it's my first cycle that I've taken soy and am using progesterone cream. I've gotton myself in such a tizz and yet when dh was so loving yesterday, it made me realise that I should relax and just enjoy him :winkwink:

Sorry, i'm going on a bit here :haha: Wishing you a healthy, happy and lovely pregnancy, birth and :baby: - enjoy every moment and thank you for posting your story - you have given me hope :dust:


----------



## poppy

Congratulations! That is amazing news.

xxx


----------



## ClaireBearAus

Wonderful news xx :thumbup:


----------



## bumski

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Congratulations!!!!!!!
Hope you have a happy and very healthy 9 months!!!
I may now look into relfexology.......that and accupuncture.
thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## randomxx

Congratulations have a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## bouncychick

Thanks everyone - wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------

